# Slingshot of the Month - Dec 2013 - Discussion



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Discuss your discussings within this discussion. Just to keep the nomination thread nice and neat.

Here, you can say that you think there should be specific categories for SOTM.

Here, you can say that you like ___ slingshot because of ___ and chose to nominate____'s slingshot because_____

Here, you can say that you don't think it is fair that ____ wins all the time or that______ always gets a nomination.

Here, you can say that you can't sleep at night because you are thinking of __________'s slingshot.

Here, you can thank _____ for nominating your slingshot.

Here you can say _____ (insert slingshot ramblings here)_____

Here, you can say...........(you get the idea)


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

A question:

Do I need to disclose my Social Security number to fill that form?

Thanks in advance.

Best regards.

Q

(LOL!!!)


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Think a finger print will work, that and a DNA swab ????


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks for the nomination, GardenGrove


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks for the nomination T


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Some tough calls had to be made, deciding on this nomination. Every month it's the same thing, 20 or so tabs opened to be worked down one by one. The last few decisions can be brutal.

Good luck to all.


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

Man its gonna be a good month! So many nominations, So many awesome slingshots.. :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Look at that ! Nominated! Thanks!!


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Wow, many thanks for the nomination Bobby!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Many thanks to Fury and Flicks for nominating two of my works. I'm really glad and honored! :bowdown:

Good luck to all! :bouncy:

Bob :wave:


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Alright folks, just a reminder....... unfortunately I had to delete 2 nominations so far because they were slingshots made in December. The first nom I deleted was iindividual's nomination of E~Shot's Black and Yellow. That slingshot was made in December. The second one I had to delete was TentacleToast's nomination of Metropolicity's Gibbon Slingshot... Made in December..... Once again folks, we are nominating slingshots MADE IN NOVEMBER... I know it is confusing but you can do it. Feel free to re-nominate a qualifying slingshot!  ALSO, I am deleting any and all comments from the nomination thread. Please post all comments in the discussion thread folks, once again, you can do it  (to be said in the Rob Schneider voice from The Waterboy Movie)


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Oh, and thanks to my boy Quarterinmynostril for the nomination!!!!!!!!!!!! You're a true gent, I don't care what they say about you. :bowdown:


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

dang! I suppose that's right! Ah well, there is always next year!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Btoon84 said:


> Oh, and thanks to my boy Quarterinmynostril for the nomination!!!!!!!!!!!! You're a true gent, I don't care what they say about you. :bowdown:


LOL!!!! :rolling:


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

I guess being nominated by this unknown fellow named BOB FIONDA (LOL) is tantamount to be a winner!!!

Thank you so much, signor Fionda, for your gesture!!

And good luck to all participants!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm still digging through the pages but i've narrowed it down to 5 potentials. Hmmm ... just curious, is SSOTY on this year?


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Btoon84 said:


> Oh, and thanks to my boy Quarterinmynostril for the nomination!!!!!!!!!!!! You're a true gent, I don't care what they say about you. :bowdown:


No problem Tooner, and big thanks to you as well!


----------



## Oetzi (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks for nomination scarfaceTom

Regards,

Dario


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Oetzi said:


> Thanks for nomination scarfaceTom
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Dario


The best way to say thanks for me is always to return the favor and make someone equally happy by nominating him or her yourself 

Plus the pool can never be too big imo


----------



## Davidka (Jun 8, 2013)

quarterinmynose said:


> Some tough calls had to be made, deciding on this nomination. Every month it's the same thing, 20 or so tabs opened to be worked down one by one. The last few decisions can be brutal.
> 
> Good luck to all.


I have 26 opened tabs (not including this one and my porn). Well, here we go...


----------



## Davidka (Jun 8, 2013)

22 minutes later... It was actually easier this month - most of my finalists were already spoken for...

so finnaly I nominated Jazzed Up Ash! :naughty:



ash said:


> Thanks for the nomination


NP mate... :rofl:


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

WOW!...even a nomination... to me... is a huge priviledge...

I started making slingshots for myself and friends... and NEVER expected to make so called 'works of art' ....

I dont count them as such... as theyre tools for a job to me.....

But i do...enjoy making them... with limited tool... and elbow grease...

The 'super dooper lead shooter' ... took its firsr rabbit an hour or so after it was finished...

Tool for a job... job done  ....

Id LOVE to see a badge under my avatar... indicating i had made... by hand... a slingshot that others think is worthy....

BUT...i doubt it looking at the competition...

The nomination itself... is a huge achievement...and one to be proud of...

So thanks MJ...and thanks SSF.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Davidka said:


> 22 minutes later... It was actually easier this month - most of my finalists were already spoken for...
> 
> so finnaly I nominated Jazzed Up Ash! :naughty:


I deleted your duplicate nomination. I don't understand how you nominated a slingshot that has already been nominated.... when stating that the ones you wanted to pick were indeed already spoken for, that would mean you looked at the nomination page and said to yourself "I can't nominate that one... someone else already did"...... so then you go and nominate..... one that had already been nominated? How about nominating another one there buddy?! Give it another go....?


----------



## Davidka (Jun 8, 2013)

Btoon84 said:


> I deleted your duplicate nomination. I don't understand how you nominated a slingshot that has already been nominated.... when stating that the ones you wanted to pick were indeed already spoken for, that would mean you looked at the nomination page and said to yourself "I can't nominate that one... someone else already did"...... so then you go and nominate..... one that had already been nominated? How about nominating another one there buddy?! Give it another go....?


Sorry but I do have extenuating circumstances as I am over forty and borderlining senility. Also apologizing for distorting the SS's name - meant no disrespect to Ash nor to Eggy. I'll give it another try now...

Edited: Well I am happy with my second try. Love that SS.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

YAHOO! Two nominations in one month (well one pseudo because it was made on Dec 1), but thanks to Davidka for the nom!


----------



## MissLace (Feb 13, 2013)

I nominate BC-Slinger's Curved OTF Spalted Maple :bowdown:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/27525-curved-otf-spalted-maple/



(I mean how could you NOT invite this pretty thing to the party?)


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

MissLace said:


> I nominate BC-Slinger's Curved OTF Spalted Maple :bowdown:
> 
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/27525-curved-otf-spalted-maple/
> 
> ...


I didn't notice this till now wish someone would have clued this young lady in on proper procedure... especially you BC... considering you liked it and all..... should have been in the nominations post. this is the discussion post. so close  I came here to let everyone know I just made the page for the voting. I've never done it but I'll try and go back and add this nomination to the voting page... wish me luck BC  (EDIT - ok got it in... ya got lucky son  )


----------

